# Costa Del Mar Whitetip 580p sunglasses



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I have a pair of costa whitetip 580p sunglasses for sale. Very well kept. Case and lens cloth included. Polarized sunglasses. Green mirror lens with a copper base. 

Located in Dayton, Ohio 

$100 

Willing to ship if buyer pays.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Sold


----------

